# Naked in the house (not work safe if you click on links inside)



## photong (Jun 14, 2005)

Has anyone seen this?

http://www.nakedinthehouse.com/

http://www.chumlimited.com/press/releasetelevision.asp?stationID=29&pressID=120

This year's photos: http://www.cafepress.com/solipsum/431311

I don't agree with 2nd and third place.

I finally caught it this year, and it's alright. I don't want to get into what this hypocrite girl said about her photo. Anyway. Enjoy the nakedness


----------



## Xmetal (Jun 14, 2005)

:shock:

Must've been keen to get their gear off!


----------

